# Air Volume Relearn



## basscarp (Mar 25, 2009)

I own a 96 XE pickup with 2.4 litter. I have read on this forum "for high idle problems" the following:

Needs an idle air volume relearn.
Try learning the throttle position, turn key ON on for 2 seconds turn off for 10seconds, on for 2 seconds, off for 10 seconds, then on for 2 seconds, then try to learn the idle with CONSULT 2

I have a repair manual, what section would I find this procedure in? What is CONSULT 2?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

do you have a CEL on? if so, what code is it showing. high idle can be cause by several things like a vacuum leak, bad t-body gasket or misadjusted idle screw.

is your repair manual haynes or chilton? do you have a FSM?


----------



## basscarp (Mar 25, 2009)

*High Idle*

No Dave the Check EL is not currently on. I don't know what type of manual I have because I got it "section by section" in pdf format off of the internet. I have it uploaded to a site where it can be downloaded for free. You talk about misadjusted idle screw. I did not know that a 1996 Nissan Pickup 2.4L had one. Also, what is a FSM. The high idle started when I sprayed 1/4 can of "throttle body cleaner" into the throttle body while manually holding open the butterfly device. I did not remove the TB or run the engine while performing this. I simply re-started the engine and it ideled rough for a few seconds and blew out some smoke. Thanks for your interest in my problem... Mike


----------



## basscarp (Mar 25, 2009)

*Idle Air Relearn*



basscarp said:


> No Dave the Check EL is not currently on. I don't know what type of manual I have because I got it "section by section" in pdf format off of the internet. I have it uploaded to a site where it can be downloaded for free. You talk about misadjusted idle screw. I did not know that a 1996 Nissan Pickup 2.4L had one. Also, what is a FSM. The high idle started when I sprayed 1/4 can of "throttle body cleaner" into the throttle body while manually holding open the butterfly device. I did not remove the TB or run the engine while performing this. I simply re-started the engine and it ideled rough for a few seconds and blew out some smoke. Thanks for your interest in my problem... Mike


I solved this problem with idle adjustment see my 6-28-09 post


----------

